# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Winkelhorst-van de Coolwijk (Nijmegen)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Winkelhorst-van de Coolwijk

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Medisch Centrum Nijmegen-Oost, Huisartsen, Nijmegen

Adres: Berg en Dalseweg 61-63, Nijmegen

Website: www.mcnoost.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Winkelhorst-van de Coolwijk*

----------

